# Home Made Haunted Bust



## robkjedi (Aug 26, 2008)

A quick vid of my home made haunted bust!

Bust constructed from styrofoam and plaster, image is projected on it to provide animation. I created the videos with Poser, a 3D character animation program. This allowed the bust to sing all the 20 or so songs in my LOR display! The lip syncing took a while and some songs need some fine-tuning. That's a year-round project because I kept all the raw files!

Hope you enjoy!
Rob


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Nice!*

Good Job!


----------



## Lymans Terms (Apr 22, 2011)

Sweet! Great work there rob.


----------



## robkjedi (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Awesome job!

Just in case others don't know, the technique is called Prrojection Mapping.

Here is an extreme example:






and this one in Texas






and


----------



## Glenbaer (Apr 8, 2008)

Very cool concept, technology, and application. Can't imagine it's cheap to set up though.


----------



## robkjedi (Aug 26, 2008)

It was a lot less than the ones marketed out there. The projector was the most expensive part ~$150. I spent about $30 on materials for the bust and a week working on it. The videos took a while to do, about 6 hours per song, plus rendering time overnight. Videos for commercial busts are about $90 and I had about 20 songs - most that aren't available commercially. It didn't cost much but took time to do.


----------

